# average cost for kitchen cabinet refinish



## sil (Sep 27, 2007)

I rather not get ripped off again by unscrupoulous salespeople selling me stuff so I would like some help.

I have knotty pine wood kitchen cabinets. They are in good shape. I have 24 doors and 4 drawers. I would like to know how much it would cost to do all the prep work and paint it white. Is there a ball park figure?

Also, how much should I expect to pay for all the 24 doors to have concealed hinges as opposed to my barrel hinges on my existing cabinet doors?

I live in Orange County ( Southern CA)


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm a remodeling contractor from orange county. Huntington Beach to be exact. You will get a variety of prices from painting contractors based on numerous variables...The deal with the hinges is something I could handle for you. I can also get you all new doors and drawer fronts for a reasonable price. I would be happy to come and look at it for you. If you aren't comfortable with that, you could PM and I could try to give you advice on how to do these things yourself and where to get the materials you need. I'm free tomorrow.


----------



## sil (Sep 27, 2007)

How do I get a hold of you? I live about 8-10 miles from you. That would be great if you can come over in the late afternoon.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## sil (Sep 27, 2007)

Please check your email. Subject is post on diy about cabinets


----------

